# Creature Catalog unavailable



## Airos (Sep 13, 2014)

I've been getting a connection reset error when trying to load the Creature Catalog for the last day. I'm using Firefox 32.0.1, but I also attempted to load the site with IE 11.0.11 without any success. I've tried both using the link from the forum index as well as copy-pasting the url directly into my browser.

Something's borked.

_edit:_ For the sake of being thorough, I double-checked with my firewall disabled, without any luck.


----------



## freyar (Sep 14, 2014)

I can't get to the CC, either (including the admin page).  Given that EN World itself is up, I wonder if the CC database is down again.   [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION], do you have time to look at this?


----------



## darjr (Sep 15, 2014)

freyar said:


> I can't get to the CC, either (including the admin page).  Given that EN World itself is up, I wonder if the CC database is down again.   @_*darjr*_, do you have time to look at this?



Taking a look.


----------



## KojiroJames (Sep 15, 2014)

I can likewise confirm that the Creature Catalog is inaccessible. I've been trying to get into it since last night when I felt the urge to look some critters up.


----------



## Airos (Sep 16, 2014)

darjr said:


> Taking a look.




Thank you. I'm guessing it's more than just a simple fix.


----------



## Airos (Sep 20, 2014)

I see that the creature catalog is still down. Is there hope that it can be repaired/restored?


----------



## darjr (Sep 20, 2014)

It needs to be moved. However the code needs to be modified to a newer version of php to be moved. That's only part of it. The server its on isn't stable at the moment. I'm working on it.


----------



## Airos (Sep 20, 2014)

darjr said:


> It needs to be moved. However the code needs to be modified to a newer version of php to be moved. That's only part of it. The server its on isn't stable at the moment. I'm working on it.




Thank you very much for the update. Your work does not go unappreciated.

As an aside to anyone else happens to pop into this thread while it's undergoing maintenance, Archive.org has a fairly recent snapshot.


----------



## ENWorldUser (Oct 3, 2014)

Any ETA for this?

Or does anyone know how to d/l all the conversions from the archives? For personal use.


----------



## KojiroJames (Oct 3, 2014)

Most browsers I know of usually have it as File > Save Page As.


----------



## Airos (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm unable to access the Archive.org snapshots due to a "Page cannot be crawled or displayed due to robots.txt" error, so I'd be interested to know if there has been any luck/progress in restoring the database.


----------



## freyar (Apr 7, 2015)

If there are a few conversions in particular you're looking for, we may be able to find them for you in the forum.  Or else Cleon has a great many downloaded.  Come on by the General Monster Talk CC forum and ask!


----------



## Airos (Apr 7, 2015)

freyar said:


> If there are a few conversions in particular you're looking for, we may be able to find them for you in the forum.  Or else Cleon has a great many downloaded.  Come on by the General Monster Talk CC forum and ask!




Thank you for that information. I _think_ I've downloaded, (i.e. copy/pasted into LibreOffice), all the conversions I need, I was just having a hiccup when attempting to share the stats of Dracula with another forum. I've also found 99% of the time, if I know the name of what I am looking for, a quick search for "[monster name] ENWorld" on google finds the correct conversion thread within the first 5-6 results.

It also seems that Archive.org was having a hiccup, as their mirror does function now.

I probably should familiarize myself with that section of the forums at some point regardless.

Thanks again.


----------

